# Harlequin Rasbora Feeding Question



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys just had a little question about how much to feed my 8 harlequin Rasbora,

I use Tetra Pro Energy flakes (the best stuff they have in my LFS) and they are about half a centimetre in diameter (length). I currently feed 4 a day (so each harlequin gets about half a flake per day), after thinking, this doesn't sound like much. Should I raise the amount I feed them to about 6/8? Any suggestions?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

My neighbour (who is not a fish hobbyist) once asked me how I know how much to feed the various fish, and after thinkiing for several seconds I realized I couldn't answer the question such that we would understand. After 20 years I guess one just "knows.":lol:

I use a measuring spoon like one of those kitchen sets, a 1/4 teaspoon, only because this prevents me from dumping too much in. For a group of 8 rasbora, I would probably use about half of the 1/4 teaspoon with flake food, assuming the flakes are broken down a bit. I would want the fish eating at least an entire flake in volume each feeding. You can always skip a day, I do this weekly.

I always tap gently on the tank frame when I feed; fish quickly learn to associate the sound with feeding, and it is a great way to get all the fish "out front" so you can see them.


----------

